# Reservations



## Miss Marty (Apr 2, 2008)

When calling Disney VC Member Services 
Reservation Dept to check on availability 

If a unit is available - Will they put it 
on hold or do you have to confirm it 

What happens if you have to cancel


----------



## Denise L (Apr 2, 2008)

My experience is that they will confirm it and deduct the points from your use year. If you need to borrow points, they will inform you that you are borrowing points.

If you cancel more than 30 days out, you get your points back into your use year, no fees involved. If you cancel borrowed points, they cannot go back into the year you borrowed them, so they stay in your current use year.

If you cancel 30 days or less out, the points go into "holding" and have restrictions on usage. I can't recall the exact number of days out, maybe 60 days out for reservations? I'm sure the DVC gurus here can correct me.


----------



## DVC Mike (Apr 3, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> If a unit is available - Will they put it
> on hold or do you have to confirm it


 
They can't place a "hold", they can only book the reservation.

If you cancel a reservation for a DVC resort 31 or more days prior to check-in, all of the points used to make the reservation will be restored to your account.

If you cancel a reservation for a DVC resort between 30 and 1 days prior to check-in, all of the points used to make the reservation will be placed in the Holding Account.  Holding account points may not be banked or borrowed, and will expire at the end of your current Use Year if they aren’t used.

If you cancel a reservation for a DVC resort on the check-in date, all of the points used to make the reservation will be forfeited.


----------



## icydog (Apr 5, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> When calling Disney VC Member Services
> Reservation Dept to check on availability
> 
> If a unit is available - Will they put it
> ...


 
Marty are you a member? If you are this is all explained in the yearly supplement we get from DVC. Also if you have a problem a DVC cast member on the reservation line should be able to help you. 

The explanation DVC Mike gave is exactly on the money. It may seem more complicated than it looks. If you return points after 30 days from your check out date they are put into the holding account Mike mentioned. Before 30 days you are golden. 

** Except at the end of your use year.* My use year is Sept. If I put points into holding in Aug they will expire on Sept 1st. That's why you don't want Holding Points at the end of your use year. You won't have time to use them. Also holding points are difficult to use by definition. Holding account points have to be used on reservations with a check out of 60 days or less. With the number of members now in DVC, sometimes reserving anything at 60 days is impossible especially during holidays or the first two weeks of Dec.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 7, 2008)

*DVC - Found the following information online - Thanks*

*
Disney Vacation Club Resorts*


Changing a reservation 31 or more days prior to check-in:
If the new reservation uses fewer Vacation Points than the original reservation, the remaining Vacation Points will be returned to your 
account in the Use Year in which the reservation falls. 


Changing a reservation 30 days-1 day prior to check-in:
All Vacation Points will be placed in the Holding Account. If the new reservation uses fewer Vacation Points than the original reservation, 
the remaining Vacation Points will stay in the Holding Account until 
the end of your Use Year. 


Changing a reservation on the check-in date:
If the new reservation uses fewer Vacation Points than the original reservation, the remaining Vacation Points will be forfeited. 


Cancelling a reservation 31 or more days prior to check-in:
All Vacation Points used to make the reservation will be restored 
to your account in the Use Year in which the reservation falls. 


Cancelling a reservation 30 days-1 day prior to check-in:
All the Vacation Points used to make the reservation will be placed 
in the Holding Account in the Use Year in which the reservation falls. 


Cancelling a reservation on the check-in date:
All the Vacation Points used to make the reservation will be forfeited.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 7, 2008)

*Next Question - Changing a name on a reservation*

Once we make a reservation in our name(s) 
Can I call member services at a later date
and replace our names with someone elses


----------



## Denise L (Apr 7, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> Once we make a reservation in our name(s)
> Can I call member services at a later date
> and replace our names with someone elses



Yes, you can do that at a later date.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 7, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> Once we make a reservation in our name(s)
> Can I call member services at a later date
> and replace our names with someone elses



Yes, you can add or change the names on the reservation. But the reservation is still yours and you are responsible for your guests and making any requests, including Maical Express.


----------

